# The Duta Print fraud website?



## hung yuan (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello, I want to buy vs-640, I found the Duta Print
Roland VersaCAMM VS-640 -
and Graphic Points 
GraphicPoints.Com - Roland VersaCAMM VS-640 64-inch Printer/Cutter

price is very cheap, Do you have to buy this?

my english is pool sry


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would stay away from both of those. They are not listed as Roland dealers and it looks like it may be a scam. Also, if it is legit, what is the import fee etc. for the equipment?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like both domains belong to the same people.


----------

